# Poll - How much do you spend on slingshot ammunition?



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

*How much do you spend on ammo per year?*​
*How much do you spend on BOUGHT ammo per year? Include trades*

Nothing! 58.20%Under $10813.11%$10-$2069.84%$20-$501321.31%$50-1001626.23%More than $1001219.67%No answer11.64%

*How much do you spend on SELF MADE ammo per year ? Include equipment such as moulds*

Nothing! 3150.82%Under $1069.84%$10-$2023.28%$20-$501016.39%$50-10058.20%More than $10023.28%No answer58.20%

*What would you pay per single projectile (presuming value for money at that price)? You can pick multiple options to show a range*

Nothing!66.19%Under 2¢ ($2 per hundred)2222.68%2¢-5¢ ($2-$5 per hundred)3131.96%5¢-8¢ ($5-$8 per hundred)1212.37%8¢-10¢ ($8-$10 per hundred)66.19%10¢-15¢ ($10-$15 per hundred)33.09%15¢-20¢ ($15-$20 per hundred)44.12%20¢-25¢ ($20-$25 per hundred)22.06%25¢-30¢ ($25-$30 per hundred)11.03%30¢-50¢ ($30-$50 per hundred)11.03%50¢-$1 ($50-$100 per hundred)11.03%$1-$2 ($100-$200 per hundred)11.03%$2-$5 ($200-$500 per hundred)11.03%Whatever it takes, if it's worth it, I'll buy it! 55.15%No answer11.03%


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I would love to know how much people are prepared to spend on ammo.

Please feel free to comment and chat about the topic in this thread.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

trumark tracer marbles for archery range about 5 dollars for 50, 50% recovered at archery range

plastic BBs 15 per 2000 0.45grams 90% recovery rate at home (splits when hit target) i love plastic BBs!

trumark steel shots 3 bucks for 50, none recovered for outdoor random shots lol


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Your answers will help Supporting Vendors decide how to pitch their ammo and bandmaking materials and may support the development of harder to make premium projectiles such as dimpled, stabilised, complex or made from exotic metals.

There is nothing to say you can't shoot rocks, dried balls of dirt, beads, marbles or pick-ups. At the same time lots of interest has been expressed in exotics like tungsten balls and dimpled lead balls. Let's reflect all our preferences. By all means rant about how Rufus Hussey never paid for a titanium dart.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

It honestly for me depends on how regularly i service me catch box.... if i dont re sheet my fabric every 2wks it so my lead pan cakes, and steel riccochets out... if I keep plenty of fresh padding in there I can get A lot of shots out of so many balls... cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

It was clay balls before. now with 9.5mm and 10mm costs about 3$ for 100 counts.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The price/piece and price/hundred numbers might need tweaked. Ammo sold in large quantities is priced per pound regardless of size so the price per piece is much higher for, say, 1/2" steel than for 3/8" steel.
Either way I buy as cheaply as I can (25lb at a time from RSB). It's hard to pay so much up front but well worth it over time because it's way less expensive per pound. I also try to be really careful about losing ammo.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

M_J said:


> The price/piece and price/hundred numbers might need tweaked. Ammo sold in large quantities is priced per pound regardless of size so the price per piece is much higher for, say, 1/2" steel than for 3/8" steel.
> Either way I buy as cheaply as I can (25lb at a time from RSB). It's hard to pay so much up front but well worth it over time because it's way less expensive per pound. I also try to be really careful about losing ammo.


Noted, but I think unit cost is more relevant to this survey. While price per pound reflects commodity price of lead, what I wanted to know is what people want to spend per shot.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Personally, I'd be up for a score of tungsten bullets even if they cost me $2 bucks a shot.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

1000 marbles for about £4.

20kg of lead balls for £75.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am spending much more since I moved from shooting glass to shooting steel. However the performance of steel is much better than glass. My next slingshot purchase will probably be 50 pounds of 3/8 (possibly 7/16) from RSB.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Personally, I'd be up for a score of tungsten bullets even if they cost me $2 bucks a shot.


 Agreed, I would be as well. I would also be interested in copper.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

The Long Island Group bought a Lot of 200# at $2.00 a lb, 1/2 for our club shoots and the rest split for individual use. RSB has the best price.

I cast my own lead balls in 457 dia. I occaaionally buy .310 and .395 lead muzzel loader balls by the hundred for $11.00 locally.
Philly


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My costs are extremely low. I shoot cast lead almost exclusively, and I have a source for free lead. I bought a new mold, a propane stove and tank this year, but the cost of those have been more than absorbed already. My only expense is propane, which I get for $4.30 per 20 lb tank. Fortunately, my labor is free. I shoot almost 100% at cans hanging in my trap, so most ammo is reused over and over again.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

So far I have shot stones and glass marbles that cost me about £3 for 60.

I'd not plan on using metal ammunition until I had a trap to collect it in, and that requires having my own space to shoot in, whereas the secluded glade in the local park by the railway tracks doesn't really count, so for the time being it's stones outside and marbles inside.

Things may well change as I get more and more hooked though!

Eddie.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought the mould (12mm) for about 20 S - a lead i have free from recycling I plan to buy two more 8mm and 10 mm


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't buy or make my own ammo. I find things to shoot wherever I happen to be. Last week I found some hex nuts, 6 of all the same size. Today I picked up about 7 stones, all free.

I might pay .2 cents for a sling hex nut...maybe. I wouldn't by stones I could go find myself though.


----------



## bosh (Dec 3, 2011)

I shoot targets with steel 9.5mm at £14.99 for 500, indoors 7m I use marbles£1 for 50, I bought a mould for £20 does 22x 12.7mm leads per cast for hunting, but buy 9.5mm lead £15 for 200, butterly shooting pheasants, also use 16mm lead which is free from a good lad on another site. YOU RULE LARD!


----------



## Black_Smurf (Jan 18, 2011)

I do buy my ammo from www.kugel-winnie.de

Steelballs, 10 mm, 1000 á pack 19,90 € plus delivery.

In my opinion one of the best places to buy ammo.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Zinc BBs, 9bucks for 6000.........and a red-oak flat top slingshot with #64 sterling bands, im good for a long time.


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

strikewzen said:


> plastic BBs 15 per 2000 0.45grams 90% recovery rate at home (splits when hit target) i love plastic BBs!


I'm getting a small PeeWee shooter from A+ slingshots this week and have been thinking about using regular BBs or .25" steel shot. Perhaps these plastic BBs would be an alternative?

Are you using something like these?
http://www.airsoftat...Bag_p/65524.htm

Thanks for your help


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

bosh said:


> I shoot targets with steel 9.5mm at £14.99 for 500, indoors 7m I use marbles£1 for 50, I bought a mould for £20 does 22x 12.7mm leads per cast for hunting, but buy 9.5mm lead £15 for 200, butterly shooting pheasants, also use 16mm lead which is free from a good lad on another site. YOU RULE LARD!


Where did you get your mould from? Mine only does 10 at a time and doubling up would speed casting no end.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Last year I bought 25# of 3/8 steel from Royal Steel Ball. That's a bit more than 3000 balls. Cost was $58.00USd shipped. It works out to less than 2 cents a ball. If I ordered 1/2" steel the cost would have worked out to just over 4 cents a ball.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i spend a reosonable amount considering i am only 15 but i also try to recover whatever ammo i can but in my opinion for the fun that i get out of shooting it is worth the money.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

More than I'd like, but I do quite a bit of stump shooting and don't recover much.

I'm working on a new portable catchbox at the moment, so hopefully will reuse more ammo in future.


----------

